# Web Easy 7 PRO Help



## webeasy7guy123 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi guys, Im new to the website development game and having trouble finding how to do a few different things with Web Easy 7 PRO. i just need to know the following

When i launch the sample website as a preview in my internet browser, the links are underlined, when in Web Easy the links are not and i cant find a way to stop them from being underlined. apart from being underlined some of them are different colors and blend in with the back ground its only if you click on them do they become visible and they also have an underline. i can change all the links to be one color but i wish for some of the links to be different colors how do i change these items

also i want to be able to add an email area and not show my email address. is there a way i can create a typing box so they can enter all there data and email and it comes to me without them seeing my email address, as right now if you click the icon on the page it opens up their email program and reveals my email address, i hope i explained that properly but just an email area like on most websites.

sorry about all the questions but could not find how to do these anywhere, any help would be greatly appreciated, thanks so much, Josh


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Well, your first issue is going to require learning a bit of the cascading style sheets (CSS). You will need a different class for each colour.

Text between /* and */ are CSS comments. These are not recognized by the browser. The HTML/XHTML analogue is <!-- and -->


```
a {text-decoration: none} /*removes underline for all links*/
```
This will remove the underline for all links.


```
a {color: #000000}
/*turns all links black*/
```
This turns every link black.


```
a: link  /*how the link looks before followed by viewer*/
a: hover /*how the link looks while the viewer's cursor is rolled over*/
a: visited /*how the link looks after the link is follower*/
color: /*hex/rgb*/  /*changes colour of text (note American spelling*/
```
Put it all together and you can do some very interesting things.


```
a: link {color: #FF0000} /*normally red*/
a: hover {color: #004900} /*dark green on rollover*/
a: visited {color: #0C0065} /*dark blue once clicked*/
```
Now, if we want certain links to be a different colour, we can use a class. This is very simple to do.

```
a.example_class: link {color: #0C0065} /*normally dark blue*/
a.example_class: hover {color: #004900} /*dark green on rollover*/
a.example_class: visited {color: #FF0000} /*red once clicked*/
```
To see the new class:

```
<a href="url" class="example_class">Different colour</a>
```
As to your second question, I have seen this done before, but to be absolutely secure would require using PHP or ASP. Unfortunately I haven't the faintest idea how to use either.


----------



## KstyleP (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey Bro, 

Here's the deal with that. *Web Easy Pro 7* can be tricky because it has the codes built into it. So here are the steps to changing link colors. When your site is ready, you should always Export into html and this is where you can change those friggin link colors.
1. click "File"










2. click "Export into HTML..."










This will bring up the "Build Dynamic Web Site" window

3. Click "Standard Link Color"










You will then see a "color palette", Select the colors that you wish here.










4. Repeat for "Visited Link Color" this is the color someone will see once they have visited that link.

5. Repeat for "Active Link Color" this is the color of the link someone is currently visiting (the active link).

6. Click the "OK" button and your page should be exported into HTML and ready for preview. 










Okay Homie.."Be Cool"


----------



## batmanm (May 27, 2009)

hi guys

im using web pro 7.

ive downloaded vista buttons v.3.91. if i save the file in html and i get the code how do i put it in web easy script editor?:sigh:


----------



## batmanm (May 27, 2009)

hi guys

im using web pro 7.

ive downloaded vista buttons v.3.91. if i save the file in html and i get the code in microsoft front page how do i put it in web easy script editor?:sigh:


----------



## totallyignorant (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi, I don't even know if I am asking this question so people will be able to see it. 
I hope so.My sister designed our business webpage with web easy7 pro and it only comes up on the left side of the page on some computers is there and easy way to center the page? I would appreciate any help as this has been like this for a year and I am going to kill someone if I cant get it fixed.
Thank you for keeping my violence in check!
Totally ignorant


----------



## gore.m (Jun 13, 2010)

Hello,

Is it possible have different url link color for every link (based on original text color)? Or is it possible have only one color scheme for all links? 

thanks you


----------

